# Bayeaux and back in 5 days - Do able?



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi all,

We have the chance of up to 5 days to nip over to France at the end of May. We would like to get to Bayeaux, see the tapestry and wander back along the coast. 

Mappy.fr says its 235 ish miles from Calaise. I have noted Spindrifters post re; Aire/camp at Bayeaux 

Is this do-able and not be driving all the time? (late eurotunnel 27th back sun 31st)

Your thoughts appreciated


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's pushing it. See what we did in 7 days:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In my view, yes - French roads are easy to drive and fairly empty, should be few problems, if any, at this time of the year.

You might like to check with ViaMichelin - a very useful guide to routes in France;

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm

Good luck - enjoy your trip.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We used to do Madrid and back in 6 days, 3 trips a month in my trucking days, week in week out
  
Jut go for it


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, It's a doable trip.
I would head straight to Bayeux, besides the Tapistry it has an excellent WW11 museum, I would take the D6 to Port-en-Bessin-Huppain, then head back using the D514 to Cabourg, the D513 on to Honfleur, one of the most beautiful old towns in all of France. There are some beautiful Aires along that route. Then depending on what time you have left you can scoot back to Calais along the Motorway or continue to sightsee along the coast.
Look out for Deauville between Cabourg and Honfleur, it was built as a holiday resort for the Parisian well to do back at the turn of the 19th. / 20th. century and has some of the most amazing architecture and the Aire is overlooking the yacht marina in the centre of the town.

Enjoy
Colin


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

We are doing same trip at same time, we leave late on 26th and return on 31st. 

I plan to be in Honfleur for Saturday morning market as it is a not to be missed if at all possible then drift back up on Saturday afternoon and find somewhere around Le Crotoy as we have stayed there many times before and love it, about hour and a half from Calais. 

Mandy


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

We used to keep or caravan 10km from Bayeux, it is an easy days drive with no motorway from Calais providing you have an early start, if you are crossing later in the day an overnight may be necessary, I would agree with previous posters, plenty of Aires and wild camping potential on the fantastic coastal routes.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. Thanks Colin for the itinery  and Mandy, if we decide to go (got to get the Tesco Vouchers sorted) we may see you along the way.

Hmmm............ getting that itch again


----------



## 120247 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi poet its a piece of cake. Did similar with grandchildren last year. Dover Calais 0200 arrive 0500 local time Peage from A16 lots of rest places along route. Return along coastline took 2days sightseeing final stop Eurocenter for the shopping then 2100 Calais to Dover no complaints from passengers. I'm a 67year old pensioner in a 10year old Eldiss 2.5 turbo diesel and found it easy. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Honmfleur is just lovely! Our village is twinned with a town not far from there and we visit every time we visit our twin town. Well worth getting there for the market and Bayeux is well worth the trip.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

I have just booked the Eurotunnel, out 2150 on 26th May returning midday on 31st. 

Gonna be a quick trip.. wednesday travelling, a day in Bayeaux, on to Arromanches, Honfleur friday and somewhere within a couple of hours of Calaise for the Sat night. 

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We will probably be spending the night on Cite Europe MH parking place so we can get a good start on the Wednesday. 

We are looking for some nice cycle rides , read of a place near Juno beach, Le Champ de Course which is a municipal with an Aire but is near beach and cycle path so sounds perfect for us. 

May call in at Le Croytoy as we like the cycle ways around there too. 

Will also be on the Aire at Honfleur for Friday night, don't get there too late or you could find it squashed with it being school holls over here. 

We have MHF sticker in window and just got a fancy door magnet for free from our printers with MHF and our names on so you should find us one way or another, errrr we are not small either.  

Mandy


----------

